# Bark Busters?



## APBTLove

http://www.barkbusters.com/page.cfm/ID/50/id_directory/1276/
This is the only one in my area... 

The trainer I was to start classes with did not feel right to me.

http://www.barkbusters.com/page.cfm/ID/24/homedogtraining/
They sound too good to be true, one price for as many lessons as needed, lifetime support free of charge, positive, customized, and in home.

I am a wreck right now and am just trying to find what will help.


----------



## onyx'girl

I would think twice, but each individual is just that, you may get an awesome person to work with your pup. 
I have only heard of negative experiences with this franchise. Do they have experience in J's individual needs? I would go with a behaviorist vs a trainer for J. I know they use throw chains in a pouch(with their logo!) for a distraction-I have one that was given to me by a friend...


----------



## APBTLove

From their site in my area:

"This is a great organization, very effective and humane. I Love it! Thanks for everything! I’d rate 4 paws for Bark Busters! Best methods that truly work! --K. Reese, Norfolk, Virginia Tidewater Animal Hospital

Amazing!! Magic! Fun too. Quick Results. --D. Conlon, Carrollton, Virginia

[This] is the only thing that has worked for us! --E. Malin, Norfolk, Virginia
Every week with every lesson we see progress. --C. Herrod, Portsmouth, Virginia

Amazing – changes the same day. [It] makes so much sense – I think [our dog] is pleased we’ve learned to speak “dog.” Simple and effective. Friends and family have already seen the change. --M. Gray, Norfolk, Virginia

I learned a lot of new things about how dogs think and why they do the things they do. It works!! --N. McDonald, Newport News, Virginia
"


I'm going to hammer this person with questions and give details on the problem.

I saw a thread about them here a while ago, I guess I'll do my best to research this person.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Interesting - all those glowing testimonials, but not a single detail about what methods they use to achieve them. That always makes me nervous. Their "training tips" section is very vague. Under pulling on leash it says this:



> Quoteoes your dog take YOU for a walk, dragging you at the end of the leash? You are not alone, and the solution is easier than you might think.
> 
> Your dog should walk at your side on a loose leash. You don’t want to physically hold him in place because that is tiring for you and uncomfortable for your dog.
> 
> We can teach your dog to watch and follow your leg.
> 
> When you stop, he stops. When you turn, he turns without being pulled around by the leash.


Jumping up:



> Quote:Jumping up is all about dog psychology.
> 
> Dogs communicate with body language. To them, height is dominance, and dogs will naturally jump up on us to test their dominance or gain our attention. You have probably noticed that they do this to each other, too.
> 
> Correcting this behavior will not only keep your clothes and furniture clean, but it will improve your dog’s respect for you.


Yeah.....and?







I'd want a LOT more info before signing up.


----------



## Riley's Mom

Don't forget, any trainer can teach a method at a class or in your home. The dog may catch on quickly during one session but the trick to make it really work is the dog's owner following the method consistently until it becomes a learned, engrained behavior.

Then there's the "if it seems to good to be true it probably is" school of thought. 

Not necessarily trying to discourage you, just hoping to help you keep your eyes open.

I think it's cool you followed your instincts when the trainer you tried didn't feel right ... good for you!


----------



## sleachy

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI would think twice, but each individual is just that, you may get an awesome person to work with your pup.
> I have only heard of negative experiences with this franchise. Do they have experience in J's individual needs? I would go with a behaviorist vs a trainer for J. I know they use throw chains in a pouch(with their logo!) for a distraction...


I am with Jane. I have only heard negative things about this franchise. I know 2 people who have used Bark Busters and both were completely dissatisfied (one was even mortified!) with their methods.


----------



## APBTLove

This particular guy seems pretty good, he said he's willing to come see J and just wants to spend some time with him and find out who he is. He said he is not worried about money for his first time, to see if he will work for us.

He has four of his own behaved dogs, and said if we go with him after working with J until they're both comfortable with each other and us, and making progress we can start using his dogs as guinea pigs...

I like him, but I'm not going in blindfolded. 

I am listening to your accounts, but I want to give this guy a chance, I feel comfortable with him.


----------



## APBTLove

Dale is going to be here in a few hours... Here's to hoping J won't bite him first thing


----------



## APBTLove

"Me? BITE? Yeahh..."


----------



## FlyByNight

Sounds like you've got your head about you, which is good.

....one of my professors a few years back used Bark Busters with her standard poodle. She had her trainer come in to talk to our class (why??), and he presented us with a slide show on the company and their methods. All of it was based on old-school dominance theory. The poodle herself came to class, and when she came up to me to sniff my hand and say hello (very politely, I might add), he told me I had just been dominated.

Yeah.

The guy had been a funeral director before, then decided one day he wanted to train dogs. He joined BB, watched a video and took a class, and voila, was certified.

Perhaps this fellow will be different.


----------



## APBTLove

This guy was great, I think. He used methods I normally wouldn't, nothing I would call harsh at all, but the results were fast. J still has a LONG way to go, but within a few minutes of this guy taking control of J, J was comfortable enough to come to the man for attention after he'd done what was asked of him... The door training was fun. Took J a few tries to realize that when the doorbell goes off, or knocking, it doesn't mean he has to go running at it, and he goes away from it now when people are knocking like crazy... The chain in a bag thing was great, IMO. It's not hurting the dog, it startled him and made him do something other than bark at the poor man, or go after the door. It isn't hitting the dog, it's hitting the ground near his feet.

The leash training was hard work for everyone, but it also caught on fast. J follows my leg and sits or stands next to it when we stop. The corrections were not harsh, it's not hurting him,. It's a collar pop, with this http://www.americaneskimodogs.org/images/training_collar_1.jpg adjusted so it's not going to choke him when it pops, it can slip over his head, they use them because they make the same noise as the chain throw bag correction.

I think the man you talked with, FlyBy, was a bit extreme.. Though this guy doesn't let his dogs or his clients dogs meet or greet without their owner letting them. THAT was hard, because J wanted to go get love from him until about the 5th time, then he caught on, until I said, "Okay, go". 


It's going to be exhausting... I'm pooped. J took a nap while we filled out paper work.

We talked for about an hour I'd say, before we started actually working. He stayed for 2-2.5 hours, and this was just to get our leash and door manners worked on. We're going to get the neighbors and whomever to help us with that 3-4 times a day.

I'm happy with him, J wasn't scared, he was confused and nervous at first, but that's him in any situation. The guy said he's had worse fear aggressive dogs and they're fine now.. 

Well then, I'll keep you all updated. We're going to start using his dogs when J has everything else down.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

The collar you linked to is a martingale.


----------



## APBTLove

I thought is was, but every time I think Martingale I for some reason believe they are wider...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

They come in different widths. I've seen some really wide ones too, often referred to as Greyhound collars because they're great for dogs with small heads that can slip out of a regular flat collar, like Greyhounds.

What makes it a martingale is that it's a limited slip collar - it tightens, but only to a point. They come either with a chain, like the one pictured:










Or the same material as the rest of the collar:


----------



## APBTLove

Yep, that's what had me confused, I'd associated martingale with the 2nd pic.


----------



## Alto

"traditional ' martingales are made with the chain - the sound is a marker for the dog, I wouldn't use a cloth one except as a 'normal' collar ie my dog doesn't actually need a training collar ...


----------



## Debbieg

Sounds like a good first day with this trainer. I hope it continues to work well with J


----------



## APBTLove

We're doing pretty good. I don't agree with "Leader goes first", especially when it's based on wolves, because their 'leaders' certainly don't go first. 

Anyhoo, making J let me go first down or up stairs, into other rooms ect. has made him really pay attention to me, and making him heel while we walk or stay behind me as well. Door training is a bit more difficult, as he thinks he really ought to be the first to assess the guests, but he's getting better. Only been two days, I have three weeks before he comes back to work on distance control, and then dog aggression.


----------



## APBTLove

My sister came to visit, I didn't know until yesterday she was staying. J woofed a bit but after using the techniques showed he stopped, he's been taking burger from her and even sniffed her hand without going in to a frenzied barking fit.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

good news) keep up the good work and let us know how it goes)) good luck!!


----------



## littledmc17

Bark busters yuck

good for you having a personal trainer
I did that with Brady and it was THE BEST thing I ever did 
he was wonderful and to this day if i have any concerns or problems I can call him, He actually talked to a friend on here to give her some advice 

J is to cute to do any wrong


----------



## raysmom

Bark Busters worked great for us.

I really think it depends on the individual Bark Busters trainer. We only had a few sessions with her, but she helped us a lot and was great with Kaiser. The methods were not cruel or unusual and the bag with the chain inside was not to throw _at _ the dog with the intention of hitting the dog, but just near the dog to get his/her attention, such as when the dog is barking like crazy at a dog or person walking past the fence. 

I have no complaints about our Bark Busters trainer at all. And the collars that Bark Busters uses are Vasquez collars - similar to Martingale's, but a little different:

http://www.vasquezcollarsusa.com/index.php


----------

